# Emeri is 1!



## Pfigs (Aug 11, 2020)

It was quite a ride getting to her first birthday!! She is turning into such a good dog!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday pretty girl


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Emeri!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday Emeri 🍗🍗

Keep being good 👍


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

She's beautiful. Happy birthday!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday lovely girl🎈


----------

